# Raising a Texas and an Oscar together?



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So I have a 1.5" oscar, and am growing him out in a 37 gallon tank (30x12x22) to get him ready for a 75 gallon (for just him), when I came across these GORGEOUS juvie texas cichlids (the same size) at my LFS.

My main question was that if I bought the texas now, and raised him with the oscar, could they get along in the 75 together once they mature?

I'm aware that they both turn into beastly cichlids as they hit sexual maturity, and that their sex can play a pretty significant role in whether this works or not, but thought I'd ask the true experts here based on their experiences with both of these fish.

Other background info - the oscar is with a firemouth and some silver dollars (5 around the size of a quarter) and they don't pick on him and he doesn't pick on them, in fact he schools with them so he seems okay with being around other fish (this will change as it matures I'm sure)

Ps here's a pic of the texas (could only get his head because he was CONSTANTLY moving)










And here's my oscar (hard to get a good pic of him too)


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

uhm... id say no.. H. Carpintis can be quite nasty... 
i have a WC and he is very very agressive.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Ahh, just did a bit more research, the fish that are at the LFS have the black dots on their sides that the Herichthys Carpintis does (forgot that they're also called the "Green Texas")

I knew they were aggressive but was under the impression the Oscar would be able to handle that.

But I'm not saying you're wrong at ALL! I'll take any advice I can get right now, that way I can really make the correct decision!

Care to show a pic of your Herichthys Carpintis Pepo?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Ps here's a pic of the oscar as of today


----------



## joshk281 (Sep 16, 2010)

I would have to say no because I have over8 Texas.I have 5 wild and 2 green and they are brutal the only fish to survive with them is a 4inch green terror and he hides all the time but at the same time fish are very unpredictable


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd be more worried about the aggression once they're in the 75. Not really enough space in a 75 for them both to have a territory. I think they'd turn on each other at that point even if they grew up together. There's a chance that it would work, but it's a slim one.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

sure, i have 2 right here.. 




















> (forgot that they're also called the "Green Texas")


I'm not quite sure there's another Green Texas other than the H. Carpentis?


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pepo - Is mine definately a Carpintis? Yours looks lighter, I know they do change colour but yours looks different to mine. Sorry for the blur, this guy never stays still he is crazy


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I've seen it done by one of my friends before. He had a JD, Tex, and albino O in a 75 for 3 years before he moved. they all tarted out as 2" fish. Of course the o grew faster then the other two. By the time the O was 13" the other two were 9" , I think they were all female except the jack though.

Would I try it? If I really liked the O and the texas's, yes. If I was even the least bit unsure, no, becase I would not want to exert the nessessary effort for it to work if my heart wasn't in it all the way.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

What type of oscar is that? He is a great looking little guy.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

The oscar was sold as a common Oscar, but the markings seem like a wild type,

Pepo, yours looks like h. Cyan or a classic Texas cichlid.

as opposed to mariners, which is a pearl scale aka green Texas.

I do have my doubts since sexing the fish at that age is near impossible. Im doubting trying it so idk if trying it is a good idea, so I have to think about this a lot for sure[/code]


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it either. Even in a 125g, it isn't a sure thing.

Actually, all of the Texas pictures in this post look like H. Carpinte. There are several color/geographical variants. The true Texas cichlid's spots are much smaller, more numerous, and white/pale blue. Their background color also appears to be a lighter shade of grey. When you see the 2 species in the same tank (or in a nearby tank) they are usually easy to tell apart...at least with the common LFS variants.

That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if all of the fish pictured were actually a hybrid between the two species..much as the common LFS Red Devil/ Midas cichlid is. You can't be sure, unless it came from a reputable breeder/ source.

As far as wild Texas & Green Texas go, there are color variants of both fish species--and they can look very similar. But as far as I know, the 2 don't overlap in nature. It has been debated that the 2 are subspecies of the same fish...though apparently current research still considers them distinct species.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, my instincts told me it was a BAD idea, so I'm just gonna have to wait until I have an open tank that I want a headbanger in, and I'll grab myself a texas then. For now the oscar will clearly do just fine 

Ps it might become a 90 gallon instead of a 75, no footprint difference, but a good deal possibility that I might splurge on


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I take back what I said about the pictures....the first picture (from Chubs The Jellybean) does look like a true Texas cichlid. The others are all H. Carpinte.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

> Pepo, yours looks like h. Cyan or a classic Texas cichlid.


No, mine is H. Carpintis 100% positive

i caught it at Media luna lake, where this specie is native 

No h. Cyan anywhere nearby as far as i know


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

marinerm10 said:


> Pepo - Is mine definately a Carpintis? Yours looks lighter, I know they do change colour but yours looks different to mine.


Yeah he switches colors a lot, my pair of convicts just breed again, and he "darkened" right after that.. i guess because of the parents constantly bugging him since their caves are close


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I seem to have a pretty mellow Carpintis. Mine is in a 55 with a female Salvini and they get along great. He's about 6-7" and she is about 3-3.5". There's also some tiger Barbs, a striped Raphael cat and a BN Pleco.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay thats cool. I got mine in May at 3/4 of an inch. Now he is around 4.5 inch. Amazing growth rate. How big is yours Pepo? And how long did it take yours to get to 6 - 7 inch Jeaninel? I cannot wait for mine to get that big.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine is around 6 inches


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

PepoLD said:


> > Pepo, yours looks like h. Cyan or a classic Texas cichlid.
> 
> 
> No, mine is H. Carpintis 100% positive
> ...


Well ****, my bad for sure!


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

marinerm10 said:


> Okay thats cool. I got mine in May at 3/4 of an inch. Now he is around 4.5 inch. Amazing growth rate. How big is yours Pepo? And how long did it take yours to get to 6 - 7 inch Jeaninel? I cannot wait for mine to get that big.


Mine was around the 5-6" mark when I bought him in mid April. I was actually looking for a JD when I saw this guy at the LFS and had to have him.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got confirmation that I'm getting a 90 gallon on Monday :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

grats!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks! I figure the oscar and silver dollars (5) will be more than happy with that! And the firemouth can then have the 37 to himself with a few dithers, any recommendations for dithers in a tank that high with the firemouth?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You have a lot of dither options with firemouths. Just stay away from small, bite sized species.

Personally I'd either do swordtails or Austrailian Rainbowfish---specifically the M. Preacox (dwarf neon) species.

Also you could consider one of the 3 spot gourami varieties (blue/gold/opaline/platinum) to make a color contrast.


----------

